# Advertisement Video Reel - Palomares



## IvanP (Mar 21, 2013)

HiYa!

May I have your comments on this Spots Reel montage I have done?

Any comments or suggestions regarding the editing or things you would change, gladly welcome!

https://vimeo.com/62242507

Sorry in advance...I know how boring sometimes these threads can be...

Just to let you know that I've alway appreciated your comments :mrgreen: 

Best, 

Ivan


----------



## windshore (Mar 21, 2013)

Some great stuff there Ivan!

Interesting, I do a lot of spots but have never assembled a reel like this. Part of the problem I've run into, as I see in yours, is when you use the final broadcast mix, the music level can be so low, you can't tell what's going on. Most of these work very well though.

Personally there are 2 I'd think about replacing. Spot #2 sounds great, but the music is sooo buried that it is a really let down after the first one. I think Spot #3 should not be in this collection. I don't think it matches the level of the other productions.
(Better to be a bit short than have something that isn't 100%)

cool stuff. The T1 spots are awesome!


----------



## IvanP (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you Mark!

It's the second remark I have from the "rope" spot quality, so I guess you're right on spot (pun intended) :mrgreen: 

Would you, still, leave the birds and train ones? I know how bad is the video version I have...but I thought they're like a can of fresh air and different from Orchestral music...

And yes, the mix on the italian...I told them 

Thank you so much for your comments!

Have a great day!

Iván


----------



## windshore (Mar 21, 2013)

keep it, but maybe tuck it in later like after the chicken dance bit. Some where that isn't right after a big epic cue anyway.
best of luck!


----------



## IvanP (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

